# Will Petco or Petsmart take my bettafish?



## bettafishgirl (Mar 29, 2013)

Please dont ridicule me. I have an extensive plan to get the fish back after I give them to them.

I have three fish and I'd like to just give them to Petco or Petsmart- no exchange or refund. Will they do this?


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

I believe that Petco takes surrenders, but I'm not sure that these would be resold (and if so, you would risk someone else buying your little finned friend out from under you). So while you may be able to surrender, getting that fish *back* might become a problem.

What is the situation you're looking at? Maybe we can help you figure out a solution that doesn't involve the pet store and would give you a much better chance at getting your little friend returned to you.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

I know that some of the LFSs I deal with take fish in all the time, I've seen it happen. It's not that unusual, people have to re-home fish for many reasons. It probably helps if you have an established relationship with them. I would talk to them about it first and not just show up with a bag of fish.


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

Agreed that Petco will take surrenders, I've done it before when I was given my tank with fish in it that weren't compatible. But like it was said...getting them back is the difficult part. I don't think they do any sort of "boarding" situations.


----------



## Fin Fancier (Aug 11, 2012)

Sadly people 'leave' unwanted animals at chain stores all the time. Unwanted guinea pigs, rats, amphibians and fish were all found abandoned at a location I worked at. Some times staff took them home. Sometimes they were given over to animal control. I can't think of any way they'd be allowed to stay at the store, given that they can't be sold. They definitely weren't allowed at the store I worked at.


----------

